# Academic Articles or Books About Handel's Tamerlano



## SamilGungor (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello guys, I need to write an analysis on Handel's Tamerlano and I need to find some text to take some referances. This could be a book, a criticism, a review etc. I would also appreciate if you could give any kind of recommendations about analysing the work.

Btw: The book doesn't have to be particularly about Tamerlano, if it talks about Tamerlano, that's fine.


----------

